
Telegram, Not as Secure as You Might Think - kayone
https://medium.com/@keivan/telegram-not-as-secure-as-you-might-think-19345976edad
======
kayone
The author here, I don't write much so I would really appreciate your feedback
on how can I improve my writing.

I wrote this post to share with my non-technical friends, thats why it's very
light on technical details.

again, appreciate your feedback.

